# Update: LaMarcus Aldridge to pass on MAX extension this season



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482273956574285825


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Sources: Blazers owner, GM meet with LaMarcus Aldridge's reps, present options for max extension*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486636688731803648


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Can anyone elaborate on why?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Can anyone elaborate on why?


Can get even more $ by waiting another yr and/or keep flex open to want out in case they regress or just wants to get out, he can try to force it.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Can anyone elaborate on why?


Extra year on the deal.

Extensions outside of the rookie DP can only be 4 years and FA can sign a 5 year deal with their team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ah. Thanks bro's.


----------



## The_Lillard_King (Jul 15, 2014)

As mentioned, the Blazers can offer the most money because they can offer the most amount of years. That has to be attractive to any player entering their 30's. But LaMarcus has made it clear he doesn't want to be on a rebuilding team at this stage of his career. So how the Blazers do this year will have a big impact on if Aldrdige decides to re-sign with the Blazers.

I believe Aldridge will be one of the top sought after free agents going into next summer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The_Lillard_King said:


> As mentioned, the Blazers can offer the most money because they can offer the most amount of years. That has to be attractive to any player entering their 30's. But LaMarcus has made it clear he doesn't want to be on a rebuilding team at this stage of his career. So how the Blazers do this year will have a big impact on if Aldrdige decides to re-sign with the Blazers.
> 
> I believe Aldridge will be one of the top sought after free agents going into next summer.



I think it's safe to say they're not in rebuilding mode right now. They have their core group of players and they'll only get better. A couple of years ago they were rebuilding. Now they are potentially contenders.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Basel said:


> I think it's safe to say they're not in rebuilding mode right now. They have their core group of players and they'll only get better. A couple of years ago they were rebuilding. Now they are potentially contenders.


I don't blame him for not rushing into signing that deal though, because if he is staying in Portland, it's all the same regardless of when. Now by waiting, he opens up the ability to gauge the team next season. Who knows if there's a bad trade or major injury, but at least now he has room to react. Even if the Blazers do really well, if there's a better/different/interesting team available to sign him, he has the option of at least hearing what the have to say.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

BlakeJesus said:


> I don't blame him for not rushing into signing that deal though, because if he is staying in Portland, it's all the same regardless of when. Now by waiting, he opens up the ability to gauge the team next season. Who knows if there's a bad trade or major injury, but at least now he has room to react. Even if the Blazers do really well, if there's a better/different/interesting team available to sign him, he has the option of at least hearing what the have to say.



Oh I don't blame him at all. It's a smart move on his end. Just saying that this isn't a rebuilding team anymore.


----------



## The_Lillard_King (Jul 15, 2014)

Basel said:


> I think it's safe to say they're not in rebuilding mode right now. They have their core group of players and they'll only get better. A couple of years ago they were rebuilding. Now they are potentially contenders.


The Blazers are not rebuilding, but are they improving? They have a core of Aldridge, Lillard and Batum. They have a great starting unit when you include Matthews and Lopez (both FAs next summer). And then they have a bunch of young players on the bench, although they did add Kaman and Blake this summer.

If the Blazers can win 50+ games again this year and look like an established playoff team with promising players, I believe Aldridge will re-sign. But if they have an off year and it looks like last year was just one good season, I think Aldrdige bolts.

More than anything, I think other teams will be coming after Aldridge trying to convince him he is the piece for their team. So if the Blazers have a bad year, I could see Aldridge giving up some money to play for a "contender".

Being a Blazer fan I hope the Blazers continue where they left off and make it a no brainer for Aldridge. All I am trying to add to this is I don't think Blazers re-signing Aldridge is a done deal because they can offer more money. Aldridige wants to play for a contender, hopefully that will be the Blazers.


----------



## The_Lillard_King (Jul 15, 2014)

BlakeJesus said:


> I don't blame him for not rushing into signing that deal though, because if he is staying in Portland, it's all the same regardless of when. Now by waiting, he opens up the ability to gauge the team next season. Who knows if there's a bad trade or major injury, but at least now he has room to react. Even if the Blazers do really well, if there's a better/different/interesting team available to sign him, he has the option of at least hearing what the have to say.


Also, if Aldridige re-signs now, the Blazers can only offer 3 more yrs. If he waits till next summer, the Blazers can offer 5 years. He will get a much bigger contract if he waits till next summer.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't see why he doesn't do what everyone is doing and just re-up for 2 more years to get more money in the 2016 re-negotiations.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> Don't see why he doesn't do what everyone is doing and just re-up for 2 more years to get more money in the 2016 re-negotiations.


Aldridge is about to turn 30 in a year. He is getting his last big pay-day, that's why. The NBA has a cap on how long contracts can be signed up to 36, so it would have to keep being short-term deals.

A 5 year/108 million dollar deal for Aldridge is a lot of money. He's not a superstar or someone people pay to watch on the road.


----------

